# What is the best 3x21 belt sander?



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

Which belt sander is best? I have a porter cable 3x21 whisper series and it runs well and is easy to use but the dust collection sucks. maybe 10% of the dust actually ends up in the bag. Which one is best overall? (dust, weight, cost, how it feels in your hands etc.)


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

not ridgid :no:


Just getting that out there in the open. I've got 2 and they both stink. :bangin:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I did not know any one used them anymore. Here its all grinders or Festool RO sanders.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

They still have their uses. I have a Porter Cable, and I really like it. It's from back when they were still made in the USA, though. If I were to get one today, I would probably get a Makita. I like the looks of the DeWalt, but from everything I've heard, it's a POS. Hell, on Amazon they have more than twice as many 1 star ratings as 5 star!


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Porter Cable... you already have the best in belt sanders.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

old school porter cable yes.. current gen hell no its no better than rigid..
id go makita hands down before dipping into the green kool aid


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Bosch has been pretty highly regarded in this department as well. I don't have any personal experience as I own a Ridgid, i can't complain about it.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> Bosch has been pretty highly regarded in this department as well. I don't have any personal experience as I own a Ridgid, i can't complain about it.


Is that front grip a lever that pushes down?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive never physically seen a bosch belt sander. no one local sells it not


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

The Flint pawn shop has one with a metal case. That thing is ugly as far as belt sanders go.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Tom M said:


> Is that front grip a lever that pushes down?


Its adjustable

here is the Bosch on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1274DVS-21-Inch-Variable-In-Line/dp/B0000223HB


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

No to Dewalt. I picked on up for a job and it ate 3 belts in a row. Didn't even get any sanding done. Traded it in for another one and it blew the fan and gears apart right into my guys face immediately. I didn't even get around the corner. I think we went and got a Hitachi and it worked like a beast. 

Now I would use my Festool 150 as belt sanders are so last season.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

I know the old Porter Cable are good but mine is a new one and it sucks.
Disk sander doesn't really work for me because I use it to scribe counter tops into walls. I don't actually do any sanding with it. I need some dust collection since I use it indoors, so no angle grinders.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

The Makita comes with 72 miles of cord on it, I remember plugging mine in years ago with the trigger lock on...man that baby was probably going 10 MPH across the kitchen floor with no end in site


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*belt sanders*

IMHO the best 3x21 sander is a CLARK/AMERICAN .I have one it is over 50 yrs. old. it has more power then a freight train. I know they still make foor machines. The belt sander?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> The Makita comes with 72 miles of cord on it, I remember plugging mine in years ago with the trigger lock on...man that baby was probably going 10 MPH across the kitchen floor with no end in site


I got the same makita, bought it in the early 90's. You got that right of the 72 miles of cord.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I've found the dust collection on the PC to be iffy. It seems to be very important to blow out the machine completely and clean the bag itself as well.

Maybe the fabric has to be clean so that air can pass through. If you think about it, if the dust is going there, it is carried by air. That is why it inflates. But the air needs to escape through the fabric as well, otherwise it will either blow up or just not work.

So empty and clean it often. You have to have an air compressor beside you at all times.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Seems like alot of guys stopped making the larger units. Bosch stopped the 4x24 units, one of which I have and love. I also have the 3x24 Makita, 3x21 Bosch which is not a powerhouse, but is very smooth and manuverable.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I too had the old porter cable until it finally gave up :sad:

I bought a hitachi, works great, and it catches a lot of dust, seems like I am always having to empty the bag


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Makita or Bosch... :thumbsup:


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

Donohue Const said:


> I too had the old porter cable until it finally gave up :sad:
> 
> I bought a hitachi, works great, and it catches a lot of dust, seems like I am always having to empty the bag


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnT76 (Jan 18, 2017)

We found Makita or Porter-cable (newer models) to be pretty good belt sanders. Dust collection is also a lot better than they used to be.


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

Bosch used to make a gigantic box shaped belt sander that was the best one I've ever used. best part about it was it could be clamped on its top or its side and used as a portable bench belt sander. I don't think they sold very well, which is too bad because I would buy another in a heartbeat. 

I have an old Porter Cable 8 amp 3xsomething that has a ton of power but its kind of awkward to handle and doesn't see much use. If I have to use a belt sander I go for my cheap Ridgid I bought 5 years ago with the intent to buy a nice one when it gave up the ghost but it is still going strong. It has plenty of power to run a 60 grit belt on Oak flooring with a bit of pressure. The reason I like it is it has a built in vacuum blower that collects damn near everything, even when using it to scribe base or similar. 

But I usually use my Bosch 6" rotary/RO dual action and a grinder/disc sander (whichever is more handy at the time) for things that need lots of dust taken off in a hurry.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Save up and buy a 4x24. 
It is worth it. 
You won’t regret it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I've got an ancient ( 60 + yrs old) american floor belt sander. Takes from 24 -27" belt,can't stop it no matter how hard yo bare down .:thumbsup: Don't know why they quit making them,company merged with Clarke,still make floor sanders + edgers.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow this thread got woken up I am reading it then I see a post from Chris Johnson crap then I look at the date, I miss his input.

I have the Black and Decker dragster works for me I like I can use the end to sand.


----------

